# Working in Deira



## Ashdxb (Aug 7, 2018)

Hi guys Ive received an offer to work in Deira but the area is a bit depressing tbh, where’s a good place to live for a single Brit within half hour commute by car or metro?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Ashdxb said:


> Hi guys Ive received an offer to work in Deira but the area is a bit depressing tbh, where’s a good place to live for a single Brit within half hour commute by car or metro?


In Deira, there is no basically no metro other than a couple of stops on the line that goes to the airport.

30 minutes commute by car within Deira is about 1 mile in rush hour if you do anything other than take the metro, assuming that place place of work is next to an metro station.

If the workplace is not near a metro station, you'll spend a fair amount of time stationery in traffic.


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

Ashdxb said:


> Hi guys Ive received an offer to work in Deira but the area is a bit depressing tbh, where’s a good place to live for a single Brit within half hour commute by car or metro?


Downtown would be your best bet
Where in Deira will you be working? The good thing is you will driving against the traffic.


----------



## Ashdxb (Aug 7, 2018)

Hi diva I’m going to be working in Deira city centre, I was thinking of Mirdif, or downtown or even the Arabian ranches, I know that there’s a huge price difference but I’m being paid pretty well by uk standards. Are those areas easy to get to? Secondly I’m going to be travelling overseas a lot so was wondering how much it would cost to buy a 1 bed serviced apartment that I can rent out when I’m not there. I’ve seen a few going for AED1.3m in Dubai Mall (The Address) do guys know of anything similar but not top end like the address?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I think twowheelsgood needs to look at the map of the Dubai metro. The Red and Green lines serve Deira and are fairly comprehensive for the main parts of Deira. 

OP, Deira is fine. There's plenty of decent apartment buildings, especially near Deira City Centre. What is true is that few Brits/western expats live there. 

For someone like you and working at Deira City Centre, I'd take the metro (there's a stop right at City Centre) and live somewhere along Sheikh Zayed near DIFC/Downtown/Business Bay. Probably 20 minutes on the metro itself. What is your budget for housing? 

Even driving shouldn't be bad as it's a reverse commute. 

Forget AR (all families). Don't buy real estate in Dubai.


----------



## Ashdxb (Aug 7, 2018)

Thanks Tallyho budget is near Aed10-12k a month but I’d rather buy something . I’m a bit old fashioned and view rental money as a waste, I’d rather spend max 5k a month as I’m on my Tod in Dubai and for that I’d prefer a serviced apartment . So I was thinking of renting something cheap with an easy commute and buy a small villa after a few months given that the market is low. I stayed in deira for 4 nights last month and it was really depressing, which was a first for me in Dubai. I’d much prefer Bur Dubai as it’s closer but I don’t think there’s many places suitable for a Brit ?


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Ashdxb,

You might find this link useful for accommodation in Mirdif:

https://www.dp.ae/our-portfolio/homes-to-rent/18/shorooq/


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

As above, there's a Metro station right underneath Deira City Centre. I lived in Garhoud, just down the road from Deira, and enjoyed it, although accommodation there is more villas and hotels than apartments. From there it's 10-15 minutes to DCC in a taxi or a short trip on the Metro (Emirates, GGICO and the airport stations). If you're happy to go out a bit further on that side of town then for sure look at Mirdif.


----------

